# Genuratuh's Build



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

*Genuratuh's first audi*

Hello hello, my name is Jordan and this is my first Audi.
Little background: Ive owned a MK2 Golf/ MK3 Golf/ MK4 GTI/ MK4 R32/ MK5 GTI. Finally purchased my dream car.

Here was my last project:









And finally here is my 2008 3.2 TT #inlove:









I lowered it some more and put my NICHE CITRINE'S on her.









It came on H&R coilovers, Intake, Air horns.
Whoever owned this before me did a excellent job taking care of it.

My "To Do List" is:
1-Air ride (had it on my GTI and I cant live without it)
2-Some sort of exhaust
3-Some sort of lip

My instagram is @ihatemk4kids


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Nice, I use to own a GTI 337 and Mk4 R32 prior to my TT RS. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice but cleaning those wheels would kill me!


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Very nice but cleaning those wheels would kill me!


Tell me about it! Im used to my GTI brakes and not having to clean them everyday like these brakes. So im going to order some ceramic pads soon.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

milo said:


> Nice, I use to own a GTI 337 and Mk4 R32 prior to my TT RS. Congrats and welcome!



Same here Milo! We have similar taste. :thumbup:


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Installed my RS style grille and a Cupra R lip.

RS Grille/Cupra by ihakemk4kids, on Flickr


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

installed my air ride over the weekend


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Air ride is all good and im driver her again 

Instagram: @ihatemk4kids


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Purchased a new lip


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Installed Drilled rotors and ceramic pads


----------



## TorontoTT (Jul 13, 2015)

what is that lip and where did you get it?! i need it :heart:


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

installed a RS wing/ new lip/ and new side skirt splitters. Also was able to tuck all 4 wheels.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/x93bm2]https://flic.kr/p/x93bm2


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

My buddy got a new lens. so he tested it on my TT


[url=https://flic.kr/p/xgrbxC]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/xgrbf3]


----------



## TerribleOne86X (Aug 13, 2005)

car looks great! how does the TT compare to the R32 and MKV GTI? i have had both, sounds like the 3.2 6spd TT is the best of both worlds?


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah my 6speed 3.2 TT is the best vehicle i have owned by far


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I have an odd request. How high does air ride let you raise the car? Any pictures? I always see air ride cars touching the ground but have not seen one at its max height


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

pal said:


> I have an odd request. How high does air ride let you raise the car? Any pictures? I always see air ride cars touching the ground but have not seen one at its max height


a little lower than stock height.


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

I made my exhaust (will make a video once i fix a little leak) i took out the pre-res and the res, welded in a magnaflow then straight piped it from there. Also stuck the tips out a little more than stock.
s by Jordan Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

I opened up my headlights and took out the orange reflector.
head by Jordan Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I love Seattle area. Hard place to keep a car clean, I'm sure. 

Your paint detail work (per the August Pics) is awesome. She's very nice...

Where are you specifically in the Seattle area? Have you ever ferried over to Friday Harbor? Just curious.

Nice ride. Cheers.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Did you do the typical "joey mod" for the headlights? I did this on my '08 A4 and cooked them in my oven at 170° for about 15 mins. It loosened the sealant and I was able to separate the lens and housing. Looks good without the sidemarker. Great job


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

just passing along some props, sick car man. Keep up the mods. :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

LongviewTx said:


> I love Seattle area. Hard place to keep a car clean, I'm sure.
> 
> Your paint detail work (per the August Pics) is awesome. She's very nice...
> 
> ...


yeah i cant wait to be able to have a clean car longer than a couple days in the summer haha, but i have never been to friday harbor.


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Did you do the typical "joey mod" for the headlights? I did this on my '08 A4 and cooked them in my oven at 170° for about 15 mins. It loosened the sealant and I was able to separate the lens and housing. Looks good without the sidemarker. Great job


i baked them just to take out the reflector, i didnt do any painting. and thanks!


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Gotsol said:


> just passing along some props, sick car man. Keep up the mods. :thumbup::beer::beer:


thank you thank you


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

i replaced the pre-resonator with a straight pipe
deleted the resonator replaced with a magnaflow muffler.
deleted the stock muffler and cut off the stock tips and welded them to a new pipe.


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

Bought a new camera yesterday.

Audi TT


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

I made my own rear valance over the weekend.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/Gd4RkG]


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Damn that exhaust sounds sexy as hell!!


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

My new wheels finally came!


[url=https://flic.kr/p/H142pW]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/G8AWDH]


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Genuratuh said:


> i baked them just to take out the reflector, i didnt do any painting. and thanks!


Any close-up pics of the lights? There weren't any tabs or mounting holes to fill? The orange reflectors are kiiiilling me! :laugh:


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Where did you get the side skirts and front lip? Looking to do the same to mine.


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

the reflector is held on by a couple small screws in the housing. i just used a dremel and took out the tabs holding it and wahlah headlights look a million times better. only thing i had to seal up was around the whole housing.


----------



## jordantuckr (Jun 15, 2017)

I forget my password for this account but here is how my exhaust is now 
https://youtu.be/J270w9zNp94


----------



## jordantuckr (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is 5 reasons why I love and hate my TT


----------

